# Whats's the correct adhesive



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Couldn't fine the correct forum to post this so...back to the ol stand-by..S scale. I'm installing a bridge rectified in both my 342AC and 332AC. I have plenty of room in the tender and have already installed the 342. My question is...what type of adhesive should I use to secure the devise to the tender base. OR should I just let it go unattached?? It seems to be secured OK...:thumbsup:


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

If the leads were not adequate to hold it in a safe position I would use a piece of double sided tape, preferably the type with about 1/16" foam between the two adhesive sides.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

daveh219 said:


> ...bridge rectifier...


Speaking of, this guy makes me laugh.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

The New Guy said:


> Speaking of, this guy makes me laugh.


I love that guy. He has many videos on Youtube.:laugh:


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

AmFlyer said:


> If the leads were not adequate to hold it in a safe position I would use a piece of double sided tape, preferably the type with about 1/16" foam between the two adhesive sides.


I believe that is sometimes called "mounting tape" and has been used to mount servos in RC aircraft and motors in HO scale trains and has many other uses as well. Hobby shops usually stock it, I know I sold a lot and used a lot when I had my shop. It usually comes on a roll with a piece of peal off paper to protect the adhesive from picking up a lot of dirt and other debris.


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm not an S scale person, so not sure what tenders are build out of typically in S scale.

Are you trying to just mount, or is what you are mounting to metal, and you are wanting to help with heat dissipation?

If you are want to mount and use the tender base (if metal) as a heat sink, then you might want something like "3M 8810" double sided Thermal Tape.

https://www.adafruit.com/products/1468

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-piece-3M-...ue-Cooling-Tape-Pad-For-CPU-GPU-/191399633251

Hope that helps some.

John


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I just watched that video, it is a riot. It does however demonstrate how an energy storage device such as an inductor or capacitor can raise the voltage in a DC circuit. It also shows dramatically the equation P = I squared x R. He used a 100 ohm resistor across 170V = 290W. Definitely NOT a standard resistor.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

John, thanks for the links, nice products I did not know to look for. 
The tenders on these two Gilbert engines are sheet metal floor with die cast metal shells. The motors peak draw is about 2.5A at 15V with a running current of about 1A @ 12V. So we need to dissipate about 3/4W when running. I find that any reasonably sized bridge will not require a heat sink. 
The newer Gilbert engines like the 336 had traction tires with larger motors. They can draw a lot more current so a heat sink may be needed.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Have you checked This To That? Sort of universal adhesive advice.


----------

